# Snowlines - lets see some more



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Seeing as the weather has chilled - lets see some snow covered skyline pics -

Here is mine for starters


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

SNOW....WHERE??!!! We only ever get Rain.......Manchester!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> SNOW....WHERE??!!! We only ever get Rain.......Manchester!


Yeah, but it's a better quality rain than those southern shandy-drinkin' poofs get  Ahhh... life oop norf  Acid rain, immigrant ghettos and female traffic wardens that put the fear of God into even Geoff Capes! :smokin:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> Yeah, but it's a better quality rain than those southern shandy-drinkin' poofs get  Ahhh... life oop norf  Acid rain, immigrant ghettos and female traffic wardens that put the fear of God into even Geoff Capes! :smokin:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Blimey Ged! plenty of snow round your way then  nice pic btw.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

naff all in essex and london
it's cold as a mo fo tho!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Trev said:


> Blimey Ged! plenty of snow round your way then  nice pic btw.


Ah, forgot to say the pic was taken last year


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

knight said:


> Ah, forgot to say the pic was taken last year


Great arty pic, sorry but i had to steal it for my desktop at work :smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

No probs, could send you the hi-res version if you want?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

from last year


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ged please may you send me high res pick please mate.

[email protected]

thanks mate 

alex


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW thats snow. My car is all snug and warm in the garage. I say that because im stuck in Kenya for the next 6 months. Its terrible, the weathers a cold 27 degrees:smokin: but do miss the snow and decent roads.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

knight said:


> No probs, could send you the hi-res version if you want?


Yes please  

can you send it to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## vmackie (Oct 5, 2001)

*R33 In snow*

Pic from 1999/2000.










Vmackie


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

that b/w pic is really nice!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Here`s a couple from norway... 

These pic were taken BEFORE the makeover of my car 



















This is what the car looks like now...  Just to let you know it is not pink anymore hehe... 










Asim...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car above


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

knight said:


>


Ahh an R32 with DoubleSixes, absolutely gorgeous - you have fine taste my friend

I couldnt find any of my old GTR with snow, so i'll post a picture of my old ZEd - doesn't snow much on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its that time again.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

We have wonderful 15-20cm snow today,but my GTR is still on the way to germany,so i could only post up pictures from my winter runabout covered with snow


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Didn't take a picture of it....blast!

But the only bit of car I could see was the tyres....:chuckle: about 4" of snow. First time, I've driven the car in the snow with the S/C.....even less traction then in the snow/ice.... 

Booty


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

heh im still subscribed to this thread, after all this time


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Pic from 24th of december 2005


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

couple days ago..


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Dohc said:


> Pic from 24th of december 2005


That is a butie


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

GTR RGT said:


> That is a butie


thank you


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

deep deep ice...


----------



## R32Lee (Jan 18, 2007)

Cars with bad dandruff....i like


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Took these obligatory Skyline in the snow pics 15mins ago:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

someone is going to get one hell of a snowball when you start that up!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)




----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

*Heres mine, Not quite in the snow...*


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


>




That's a great piccy :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

thank you


----------



## mruk (Dec 6, 2006)

keep it hiding where its safe! gtr engined gtt in the snow


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

8 incnes here, cant even get close to my skyline to take a closeup picture. our next door neibour cant even get out and he has freelander. i have no chance.. off for a stomp up to the pub i think lol
here are a couple of piccys :


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Cars out of the garage for this week as it full of rubbish due to redecorating and it snow  But got a few pis in the snow


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

This was at 8.20 this morning, not quite as much as some of you thou.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

No garage this winter :nervous: 
zclub.nu > Galleri > Medlemsgalleri > Whitewheels > Whitewheels

I remember a R32 from Norway doing some laps on a ice-circuit last year,anyone got pics?


----------



## Smoll (May 2, 2006)

привет из России


----------

